# Odd Question...



## jcadahia (Aug 27, 2017)

Ok, here is what i am doing. I have converted a jon boat into a fishing deck boat. I have a transom troller that i converted to work off the bow, clamped on the side and spun the handle. Anyways, my battery is going to be mounted in the middle of the boat (7 feet away) with 6 awg wiring running up the center of the boat to the bow. Now the trolling motor is a clamp onto battery style. I would like to convert this into a plug of some sort. Anyone think it would be horrible to wire those 6awgs into a regular AC plug type then putting an AC type plug at the end of the trolling motor. I have other electronics on board as well however they are ran off a different 6awg to a switch panel with proper fuses, etc...

Any other solutions? I plan on buying a bow mounted troller at some point however haven't come across that "deal" on craigslist yet. This would be temporary so i doin't really want to mount this plug, since when i get the correct troller i will do the wiring and troller plug in front.


----------



## ggoldy (Aug 28, 2017)

Here's an idea. Use the proper plugs and sockets first. Then, later, change out the troller. You can reuse all the plugs and such. Cutting down your wire to fit what I think you mean is a common, 110 volt, household plug/outlet is NOT good.


----------



## deadkitty (Aug 28, 2017)

Agreed use correct socket plugs, heres my setup with a battery in the bow and middle bench. The pair was around $25 on eBay.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcadahia (Aug 28, 2017)

Ok. I figured it wouldn't work since nobody else has done it before. I knew it wasn't that amazing of an idea that nobody has thought about it yet. I will try to find those plugs on ebay and wire them in and wire the other side to the troller. Thank you!


----------



## ggoldy (Aug 29, 2017)

Be sure the plugs/sockets will work with 6 gauge wire.


----------



## moecarama (Aug 31, 2017)

You will be fine with 6ga. I use 6ga if I'm not pulling wire more than 10 feet; if further I use 4ga for a minimal voltage drop.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 31, 2017)

https://www.minnkotamotors.com/Support/Battery-Selection---Rigging/


----------

